# Balidon House Maternity Unit Yeovil



## Bishop (May 6, 2006)

Yesterday was a glorious day for a drive down to Somerset, had Norman
and Krela with me. We were looking at ex military sites but on our way
through Yeovil Krela spotted this seriously knacked house, I slammed on
the anchors and we jumped out the car for a quick look.

Turns out its Balidon House the former maternity unit for Yeovil. Its utterly
screwed but it still made for a short but interesting little visit, no roof and
very clear signs of fire damage, most of the first floor has gone and whats
left looks far from safe. Should have looked in the cottages around the
back of the main building but we were on a tight schedule sadly so didn't
bother.



> The site is at present occupied by Bailidon House, the former Yeovil maternity unit, a large double fronted stone building. The building has suffered fire damage and the roof and part of the upper floor has been removed. Also on the site is a red brick building known as Balidon Cottage, which is scheduled for demolition. The site is generally well landscaped with some important mature trees, several of which are the subject of a tree preservation order. The rear of the site was previously occupied by outbuildings and greenhouses, all of which have been demolished.



Blurb above is from this local planning page, Bailidon is their typo not mine.  

http://portal.southsomerset.gov.uk/agendas/south/2004/December/01783.htm


----------

